# 1911 parts



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

Where do you recommend to buy 1911 parts, looking for a couple of extended slide releases for my 10mm"s


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Brownell’s usually has a bunch of brands to choose from as well as the tools to properly fit them.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Brownell's usually has a bunch of brands to choose from as well as the tools to properly fit them.


+1


----------

